# Bug rotation de l'ipad



## malikay (30 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, 
Voila j'ai un bug sur mon iPad 2 depuis que j'ai mis la smart cover, l'ipad ne fait plus la rotation automatique de l'ecran ( alors que la rotation n'est pas verouillee ) il fau que j'appuis sur le bouton power pour que la rotation se fasse 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Mai 2011)

103 lectures et personne pour te répondre...Contacte le SAV !


----------

